

Show HN: A tiny device that displays the Verge's tweets, wirelessly. - paramaggarwal
http://vimeo.com/46611743

======
paramaggarwal
I built a scrolling text display that shows me the latest tweets from the
@verge account, live using WiFi.

Completely wireless and uses a Heroku backend to get the tweets from the
Twitter API. Built on the Arduino platform and parts from Sparkfun.

I have open-sourced all the code for the Arduino as well as the Node.js
application on the link in the video info.

Let me know what you think!

